# busco beach nc nov. 5,6,7,8



## willybuck (Oct 18, 2009)

i was wondering how many of yall ride here. If you have never rode here you really need to. great places and plenty of trails and tracks. i will be there on these dates if any one in the area would like to meet up for a ride. lata


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hmmm might can make it one of those days. i think that sat i will be at the Fayetteville drag strip for Horse Power Junkies Dragging rights lol


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i may be able to make it on the 7th. ill let you know.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nvm im goin on the 14th


----------

